
If you need a PIP at Google Meet, this could be an alternative - gaerae
https://github.com/gaerae/multiple-pip-changer
======
gaerae
If you need a PIP, this could be an alternative. During the presentation at
Google Meet, multiple participant's screens are passed to Picture-in-Picture
are automatically changed.

